
Git implementation for Plan 9 - mildmelon
https://github.com/oridb/git9
======
nas
> The most obvious difference is that Git's index is a bit boneheaded, so I'm
> ignoring it.

I use the git index nearly every day. I suppose it is possible to implement
something like git without it but I would find it quite a bit less useful.

